# Points Test for General Skilled Migration visas



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

General Skilled Migration visas - How to calculate your points.

Here is a link to the actual regulations relating to the Points Test for General Skilled Migration visas, and the points available, and how they are calculated:

MIGRATION REGULATIONS 1994 - SCHEDULE 6D General points test for General Skilled Migration visas mentioned in subregulation 2.26AC(1)

This is the official Australian Government list - DIBP effectively use this list to calculate your points. 

Also, note this UPDATE: https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00549/Explanatory Statement/Text which limits the maximum age for 189 Visa applicants to 45 years old.

If you are unsure of anything that you think might affect you, for example the meaning of "superior English" and "proficient English" (just as one example) then you may wish to search for these items and their meanings using the search facility on the top-right of the DIBP website: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection

Alternately you can ask on the forum, or of course google for more information. However, you should appreciate that the DIBP website is the authority for DIBP-related information, and where results for other sources vary, you should give most weight to what DIBP says.

You are most welcome to ask on the forum to clarify any doubts, however you should first use the forum's search facility (in the green bar at the top of each page) if needed to identify any relevant existing threads - your question may have been asked and answered already! 

Try not to add enquiries to existing threads where there is no connection between your question and the subject of the thread - it's better, if you can't find an appropriate thread, to start a new thread. 

Thank you.
kaju

Note: This post has been created to enable it to be added to a general information "Sticky" thread in the Australia forum, for reference purposes.


----------

